# Lab Glass ( Ace ) fume scrubber?



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 20, 2012)

I was looking for a condenser and came across this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Ace-Gla...060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589371a2dc

If this is really some type of apparatus to scrub fumes, can someone explain how it's suppose to work? I thought at first it was just a type of condenser, that's what it looks like to me anyway. However, the picture of the box tag clearly says it's a fume scrubber. Is it considered a fume scrubber if it's condensing gas?


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

looks like a bong to me ....just saying


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a small piece to the puzzle.

http://www.buchiglas.com/products/glass-reactors-pilot-plants/gas-scrubbers.html


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Apr 24, 2012)

As mentioned, looks similar to a condensing tube/rod. I guess if you were capturing and recycling some of the nitric off-gas, there would be less to "scrub".


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 24, 2012)

Just not sure and the seller isn't very responsive...

I'm just going to stick to what I know instead of trying to adapt some weird looking condenser.

Scott


----------

